# Quick APP Questions For USC



## RobbieBlock (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, I just had a couple of real quick questions for the USC App for 2011.  Firstly, I was curious if it hinders your case to use swear words in your dialogue, even if they are very necessary.  Second, I was wondering if anyone had advice for a creative essay versus short story for their autobiographical character sketch.  I could write either fine, I just want to know if there is traditionally a preference.  Lastly, if anyone has any comments in general that would be great.  This is my top choice so I really want to put my all into the application and am willing to listen to any opinions.


----------



## Marisah (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Robbie,

I'm currently in my first semester at USC (production) so I'll do my best to help you out.  I wouldn't worry about the swearing at all.  At least in production, most of the scripts we read have swearing in them and most of the teachers will drop the occasional swear word in class as well.  This isn't a business school, it's an art school, swearing kind of comes with the territory.

On the creative essay vs short story thing I can't really say since I'm in production and that must be a writing thing.  I would guess though, that you should just write the one that comes more naturally and best captures who you are.  I'll see if I can ask someone in writing about this though....

Naturally, USC is your first choice, it's the best!  'Course I'm a bit biased, but you know how that goes.  Anyway, my one biggest piece of advice is just to be really sure that you know yourself and figure out a way to translate who you are into every single piece of your admission packet.  The more risks you take in exposing yourself, the more complete of a picture the committee will get.


----------



## Dangermouse (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Can either of you let me know why you want to go, or are attending, USC Film?

Seth


----------



## RobbieBlock (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you very much for your advice Marisah, I have a friend whi is actually just starting the production program at SC as well.


----------



## Lvn (Sep 17, 2010)

Robbie, I agree with everything Marissah says. As for the creative essay, mine was a stream-of-consciousness, your-life-flashing-before-your-eyes montage of the important moments of my life. There is no format to it, actually, there is no format to anything. 

Think of it as a way in which you can show your creativity, go for broke.


----------



## Lvn (Sep 17, 2010)

Also, yeah, USC is simply beyond awesome.


----------

